# mounting bromeliads



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

how do you mount bromeliads to the backround ( cork bark )


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Theris alot on it do a serch


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

I usually use silicone, but others prefer to use thread to "hammock" the brom in place until it has time to root itself into the bark.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

you think there might be a web site that shows how to pin them down. i havent had luck looking for a decent web site.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

He means to do a search in dendroboard. There is a button for it above. Or just look through the plant section.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

yea, this has been brought up a lot. the way that i do it is to use toothpicks to hold them in. Not through the plant, but a few on either side to make a solid support for it. the toothpicks will blend in to the cork better than silicone or wire and they eventually will breakdown after the plant roots. another method that a lot of people use is to drill 2 holes to either side of the brom and thread fishing line around to hold it up. i havent used that method, because i can always see the line =) but it makes for a solid hold and you can clip it away after it roots enough to hold itself


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

ok thanks alot for the info


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Kinda on the same note, how do you mount orchids? And will they do find on the greatstuff backrounds?'


Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

depending on the species of orchid, they can be mounted the same way, but i would say that they would probably do much better with a ball of dried moss attached to the root structure when you first put them up.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*orchid*

Be careful with orchid....


They are expesive and really fragile.... and they love ventilation....


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

Jeremy,

Look on this link http://www.vivaria.nl/html/index.html 
Go to Plants on line in the left colon, scroll a little down on this page and click on "see our photographical do it yourself-guide" how to stick (epiphytical) plants on cocos panels.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

*Mounting bromads and orchids*

Hey guys,

I;ve been thinking the same thing. I like the toothpick idea and was just wondering because I cant tell from the pictures..... 
Are you suppose to stab the pick through the base of the plant into the background??? or not.. I would think this would be risky???
I have a cork bark flat background hope they'll go through.


Thanks, Swann


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

yea i feel the same way... they told me to stick them on the sides but not throw the roots and on the pictures he stuck it straight throw the root ball


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

here are some pictures of my empty viv...

http://img74.photobucket.com/albums/v22 ... on_005.jpg

http://img74.photobucket.com/albums/v22 ... on_001.jpg

http://img74.photobucket.com/albums/v22 ... on_010.jpg

http://img74.photobucket.com/albums/v22 ... on_006.jpg


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

The sticks are not sticket throw the rootball, but between the outgoing leaf-stalks. They do this with all the plant and they selling a lot of vivariums. So I think that they now how it has to be done.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

not through the plant, that will stress it and take forever for it to recover enough to look healthy. what i did was gouge a small hole in the cork and then poke toothpicks around the base of the plant in the hole like a little tee pee.


----------

